# UPDATE-Adoption Pending! 6 yo male available in New Jersey



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Meet Sammy*
























> Calling all New Jersey Golden lovers! Are you looking for a sweet, mild mannered, loving Golden? Well Sammy may just be the one you've been waiting for.
> Sammy is a 6 year old Golden Retriever that had a very caring family. Unfortunately, his Dad got extremely ill and they were no longer in a position to keep him. Sammy was an indoor dog and well maintained before his rescue life. He is house-trained and gets along well with cats and dogs. Sammy is up-to-date on routine vaccinations, heartworm negative and neutered.
> Sammy loves to chew on things and has a wide assortment of toys he enjoys. He makes quick work of stuffed animals and light chewing type toys. He loves his Kongs and tennis balls. Sammy is learning the skills of loose leash walking but is not bad considering he is over 80lb. He does pull a little bit but nothing some practice won't cure.
> Sammy does like to jump up and greet his family so children over 8 would be best given his size. He really just wants to give you a hug and say welcome home. His personality is really the typical happy go-lucky Golden. He loves to lay on the cold floors froggy legged style. Sammy does have a birth defect on his tail that does cause him any pain and is hardly noticeable unless you are looking for it. It's slightly curved just at the tip! We had to look a couple of times for it when his former family mentioned it. It's part of him overall charm.
> Sammy loves car rides and is very treat motivated. If you are looking for a gentleman to make your house complete, this is your guy.


If anyone is interested in adopting Sammy, here is the Big Dog Rescue Project's website, Adopt info and Adoption Application links-

Website: Big Dog Rescue Project
Adoption application: Adoption Application | Big Dog Rescue Project

He's good looking boy and sounds wonderful, someone will be lucky to have him.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I'll look into possibly adopting Sammy considering I'm right next door in NY. He'd actually be right in between A&A from an age perspective.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

alphadude said:


> I think I'll look into possibly adopting Sammy considering I'm right next door in NY. He'd actually be right in between A&A from an age perspective.


Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He sounds like a great dog. I hope it works out for you guys, Alpha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any updates about Sammy?

I don't see him listed on their website or FB.

There's a 2-3 year old male available for adoption. I'll make a thread for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update*

I contacted Big Dog Rescue Project about Sammy's Status. 

Happy to report he is "Adoption Pending" and is flying to Seattle tomorrow!

Happy life handsome Sammy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

That is such wonderful news!! Thanks, Carolina Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sammy's New Family*

https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject


Golden perfection via the Golden family! Sammy was adopted by the Goldens of Seattle who had adopted Maggie from us just a couple months prior! He arrived late this morning in fine feathered form, and is already fast friends with his new fur sister!!! Happy lives Family Golden and their BDRP Goldens wink emoticon Huge thanks to his wonderful foster moms Nichole and briefly Ashley!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom: Thanks for the beautiful pics of Sammy and his new home and family!


----------

